# resizefat failed error when running novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller



## jswhal (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm trying to install CM7 on a 32 GB touchpad. When I run novacom, it gives me several screens of commands on the TP, but ends with

resizefat: invalid option -- '3'
resizefat: invalid option -- '3'
resizefat: invalid option -- '6'
resizefat: invalid option -- 'M'

resizefat failed! Aborting! Please reboot

I've run WebOS Doctor 302 and initialzed the touchpad. I downloaded the AcmeInstaller again, with the same results.

It seems /webos/bn/resizefat is being run with invalid arguments. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## scatley (Oct 2, 2011)

I also have this problem, were you able to fix it? Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8692-cm7-install-new-tutorial/

try this one out


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

This guide may help point you in the right direction, but is not aimed at your specific issue.

http://www.infogenra...touchdroid.html

or

this might help....

[font=helvetica, arial, sans-serif]First put the device into recovery mode, then memboot the device using the installer uImage (extracted from your webOS Doctor jar):[/font]
novacom boot mem:// <-t; nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage

[font=helvetica, arial, sans-serif]After it boots, run novaterm:[/font]
novaterm

[font=helvetica, arial, sans-serif]Once connected to the device, type:[/font]
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure

[font=helvetica, arial, sans-serif]then type:[/font]
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

hellooo i really need help i am a begginer at this um when i tried to install alpha android it gives me resize failed and i am really confused any help i would really appreciate thank


----------



## chemao (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm getting the same problem trying to install using AcmeInstaller4, 4M, 5, and 5M. I already ran AcmeUninstaller2. I also restored my touchpad to factory using webosdoctor. Please people, if you solve the problem come back to post your solution! Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

